# WTT February 2014



## tuesdaysbaby

Thought I'd start a thread for those of us who are waiting until February 2014 to TTC! Of course welcome for others as well, MrsKChicago I think you're January? 

Little about me: I'm new to the site but not new to forums, I spent the lead up to my wedding on one, based in my country and I made best friends out of it :)

I'm 26, married for a little over three years now and I live in NZ. We are WTT so that we can finish renovating, sell our house and get a new one either in six months or in the next 15 ;) I am also a beginning teacher and need to get two years registration after full time teaching for two years... we think we've worked it out so I should get UTD (hopeful!) in Feb and then be due at the end of the year which would work out perfectly.

Anyway, hope we've found our little "niche" now, it's hard when you're new and you don't know too many people!!

Tuesdaysbaby x


----------



## MellyH

Hiya TB (oh, that makes it sound like tuberculosis ). I just did an intro post in the main intro section but in short, I'm 30, DH is 31, we got married a week ago. He's American, I'm Australian, and we live in California. We're both scientists. We're both excited to start TTC early next year!

I wonder how soon after the implanon comes out that everything will go back to normal? I wonder what normal is for me?! I've had four of these (since I was 19) so I basically can't remember what my cycle was like without them!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi Melly H - haha! That does make it sound like tuberculosis, oh dear. Poor choice of username. I wanted to use my handle from my previous forum but then I thought about potentially being identified and I didn't want that either.. though it was cuter than TB.

Nice to "meet" you and a fellow Australasian! 

Congratulations on your very recent marriage, that's super exciting :) Did you get married in California or in Australia?

I've never had an implanon or anything of the sort so can't help there, I know my friend came of Depo about a year ago? She got her periods back 6-7 months later and thinks she's been OV'ing in the past 2 or so months. That probably helps none but I guess it's all individual.

I don't know about you but I glean a lot of information from Dr Google ;)


----------



## MellyH

Yes I think I will be off to google it at some point! When they very first came out the claim was that you would return to normal fertility immediately, but I assume there have been more studies and more absolute numbers of people using it in the meantime and they might have a clearer understanding of the timeframe. It looks like from your signature that you've started tracking cycles - going well so far?

Yay for Australasians! My MOH lives in NZ actually, just moved to Wellington from Auckland, so I have visited NZ quite a few times now, it's great. Except when you beat us at rugby and/or cricket. Then it is diabolical.

We actually had two wedding celebrations, so that both families could be involved! One here in the US last month, and then the one in Australia last week. I'm still getting over the jetlag


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

You sound like a good scientist :) Haha. I kind of have, kind of haven't... I'm not temping or doing OPKs or anything but I've had an app on my phone for just over a year now monitoring my cycle length, I can vary between 30 days and once it was 42! So I started getting interested. I always wondered why I wasn't always on the same date each month, and then I figured it out! Duh. So I'm now taking Vitex daily to try and get my cycles to naturally get into more of a rhythm which no doubt will make TTC that much easier.
I don't want to take all the "fun" out of it but I'd like to have some idea what my body is doing.
Oh gosh Wellington, was a bit crazy there this week what with the earthquake etc. I think everyone is sort of ill at ease given what happened in Christchurch. It's not a bad part of the world, we're pretty lucky.
And yes, although I have to say, I'd always prefer to be beaten by the Aussies than by the South Africans. Dunno why, I feel more cousinly love for the Aussies ;) My husband plays AFL actually, it's growing over here! And we're fans of the NRL. Dog is called Beau. Don't know if you follow it too but you know Beau Ryan right? Maybe? That's where we got the inspiration. So you Aussies do good things.... :)

Wowee! That's amazing. I bet you're tired after that yes, one wedding and I needed to sleep for a week. Bet you looked just gorgeous both times :)


----------



## MellyH

What's Vitex? 42 days does seem long. My cycle is all over the place with the implant in, I'd say I get spotting every 5-6 weeks or so. I'm hoping it goes back to something more normal pretty quickly once it's out! 

I know what you mean about fun - I am sure heaps of my friends would think it crazy to be monitoring and timing things from the start, instead of just seeing what happens, but I'm a planner, I like lists and schedules and plans.:haha: And I like some semblance of control!

My MOH posted pics of her local supermarket after the earthquake - broken bottles everywhere! I hope it settles down for her, she's always been a bit nervy about earthquakes. I live in California at the moment and we get little ones (3's and 4's) occasionally but nothing larger while I've been here, thankfully!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Yeah it is long and it plays tricks on your mind too if you don't keep track and start noticing a pattern, albeit a long pattern. I am sure your cycles will go back to some semblance of normal once you have your implant out :)

& I'm the same, I figure I don't want to be getting disappointed month after month if I can try my best to be on top of my cycles and aware of OV dates etc. I figure I can at least now that we're doing everything "right" to begin with... does that make sense?

I'm a planner, I love organisation!!

That's what Wellington is normally like, however, they are RIGHT on the fault line, it goes right through the city and with all the hills and what not it makes it pretty freaky. I think it's back to normal now though, just broken glass and masonry to deal with.

Are you WTT for any particular reason? :)


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Sorry Vitex is a natural supplement from the Vitex plant, it's meant to aid in supporting fertility and regulating cycles. I asked about it online and got good responses so thought I'd get some! You've got to take it regularly for 12 weeks to start noticing the difference I think so that's why I'm on to it now. 
In 12 weeks I'll also go to my doctor and get some folic acid and iodine so I can start taking that pre TTC. 
When I start thinking in terms of weeks... it doesn't seem that far!


----------



## MellyH

We are waiting because we are moving next month, starting new jobs the month after that, having our honeymoon in November (and I don't want to have morning sickness for 10 days in Japan!!) and then visiting the in-laws for Christmas. We could conceivably start immediately after the honeymoon but I know his parents will be watching for any hint of news, like me not drinking, and that will start lots of questions and anticipation on their part! So we thought that since my implanon is due to come out in February anyway, that would be a great time to start. We'll see how long we actually hold out! I need to have been in my new job (starting Sept 3) for at least three months before we start, because I need to be there for 12 months for the maternity health insurance and benefits. I do have to check how that works, to make sure it's the due date that has to fall after 12 months, not the conception date!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Oh I see, all great reasons to wait - sorry you probably mentioned about the implanon earlier! - how exciting, Japan! Jealous. Are you going skiing or tiki touring around the place? Isn't it frustrating that whole having to be in a job for 12 months...? Here it's 12 months from end date not conception date, they can't pinpoint that, haha. Probably completely different to here though. Do you get maternity leave over there that the government pays for? Does your employer hold your job open for a year? Sorry for all the questions I find the US system so interesting!! 
Your in laws are so keen for a grandchild aren't they?! It's a bit sweet but I do understand how it could get overwhelming and also put a fair bit of pressure on you. We all have our reasons for WTT or choosing when to have children... I hope they don't keep up the constant pressure :)


----------



## MellyH

Ohhh the US system is terrible. It's like the worst in the developed world or something. There is NO guaranteed paid maternity leave, NO 12 months off unpaid where your employer holds your job. When I started my current job, they were excited to tell me about their 'good' maternity leave policy, which was six weeks at half pay, supplemented by the state of California's disability leave which is another six weeks at half pay. So, a total of twelve weeks at half pay was their 'good' policy. I cried in front of the HR lady! And said it was the worst policy I'd ever heard of. :sadangel: At my new job they don't even have the first six weeks at half pay. So I will have to take whatever sick leave and holidays I've accrued, then have the disability leave at half pay for six weeks, then have six weeks unpaid, then I have to be back at work. It's the pits. 

So, where are you guys with your renovations? Are you excited how things are looking/planned to look?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hi! Congratulations on the wedding, Melly!

I'm kind of early 2014. We don't have a really firm plan for January or February - I expect my husband will have some last minute jitters, but January is the earliest I'd have maternity coverage. I think we'll take a few months off if it doesn't happen in January or February, though. Our winters can be bad here, and I don't want to have to get to the hospital in a blizzard, and there are already so many winter babies in my family.

Thankfully, my brother's wife is expecting her first this December, so all the attention is off of me, for now!


----------



## MellyH

I was about to ask where you lived and then I read your name again. :haha:

Yes, I am tempted to stop trying for a few months if we don't fall by March, because I want to go home to Australia for Christmas and it would be nice to go with a new baby to show off to everyone, or a somewhat-preggy belly to show off to everyone, but if I'm too pregnant it won't work!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

MellyH that is a terrible maternity leave system! That doesn't seem to benefit mother or baby well in the slightest. Jeez and I thought ours could do with improving. They are talking about increasing the number of weeks we get for paid maternity leave... the costs of it are outweighed by the positive returns (I'm a sociologist major so this fascinates me!) - you know what I mean? Here we get 14 weeks paid leave - it's not our full time wage, nor a proportion I don't think so it's not income measured which is good as it doesn't discriminate. Then a year with our job held open for us. Then for teachers there is a bonus of 6 weeks paid leave I think... need to check that out! I hope the extended mat leave gets approved by the government as I think it's really beneficial.

I understand re timing of babies both MrsKChicago and MellyH - we are timing it to be due just before or during school holidays - to make the most of the mat leave too!! - but I really do not want to be pregnant in the summer here, I don't love the heat that much anyway and swollen ankles are not my game. I hope to be due in late spring but I guess we'll have to be pretty lucky to achieve that first go!!

House is pretty much done MellyH - we started with a 1950s 2 bedroom 1 bathroom house that hadn't been touched to a 3 bedroom 2 bathroom house with an internal access double car garage + workshop and a brand new kitchen. Whole house has been remodelled. We are doing the main bathroom now and then it's just finishing stuff, a bit of painting, furnishing and then we can sell it. We want to sell in spring so it's all nice and sunny and fresh looking.. winter makes everything so dire! :) 

I hope you are both well today. I have to say it's SO nice to have people to talk to who have similar timelines!

Glad you found us MrsKChicago x


----------



## MellyH

Yes, the maternity leave policies here are terrible for mothers AND fathers AND babies! There is an interesting psychology in the US about freedom and capitalism - companies should be allowed to set the policies that make them the most viable (barring discrimination and illegalities), so 'requiring' them to support maternity leave makes them less viable and is a more 'socialist' (which is a dirty word here) ideal. Socialism is very anti-American! So parental leave is against two of the main US tenets.

The house renos sound amazing! Wow, I bet you look back at the before shots and marvel how far you've come. We are going to LA this weekend to start house-hunting (renting) for next month - it seems crazy to leave it this late but there is so little on the market that everything is snapped up straight away, and everything that is being advertised now is 'available to move in today!' or 'available to move in August 1' sort of thing. So it's a bit stressful!


----------



## MamaKay86

Hello ladies 

We are planning on ttc #3 early next year. I qualify as a staff nurse in march but I should finish all my work in December! I think we might wait until January or February before we start trying. 

I currently have the marena coil and we plan to have it removed soon so it will give my periods time to get back to normal. Plus I read you should wait at least 3 months after it is removed or there is a chance of miscarriage. This is probably something i need to talk to my gp about but me and hubby don't want to take any chances! We have had a miscarriage before and it is not something we want to experience again.

Part of me doesn't want to wait at all I have already thought of my birth plan, chosen names and we have been looking at buggies! I'm so excited xx

Kay
Xx


----------



## MellyH

Hiya Kay, yay for another 2014 buddy. I'm sorry to hear about your previous miscarriage, I would be wary too in the same circumstances. Big hugs. 

You are prepared!! Hahaha, I haven't really thought about my birth plan. I have always maintained that I would walk into the hospital at 37 weeks and be like "Give me the epidural now! And keep it topped up until the baby is here!" but on the flip side, I have a pretty bad needle phobia (which I hear pregnancy helps with, since you get so many jabs!) so I might get closer and be all "Keep that thing away from me!" But I'm not averse to painkillers, is what I'm trying to say. :haha:

What names are you thinking of, if you care to share? My favourites in the past have included Tristan, Elijah, Jack for boys, and Eleanor, Isadora and Clara for girls.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hi Kay! Glad you found us :)

Ooh, I'm terrible with needles, too. I think I'd almost rather just give birth without drugs than let them stick extra needles in me.

The system here really is terrible. Chances are, I'll just have to quit my job when we have kids. I don't make enough to make daycare viable, and I don't have any kind of benefits at all. My husband probably could take a couple weeks off work, but it would be unpaid.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Welcome Kay, nice to have you in our little group.

Such a shame the US is anti socialism, this is my first love - socialism that is ;)
It makes so much sense to value the work that parents do and reward people adequately. Never mind, you work with what you get and you'll have a sweet little baby to make it ALL worthwhile!! :)

I'm sorry to hear about your earlier miscarriage Kay xx

I hope you find somewhere to live this weekend MellyH!! I'm sure it will all fall into place :) LA sounds so faaaaancy, I might pretend you are a famous celebrity and then start saying I know people in LA... 

Birth plan wise I think happy healthy baby happy healthy mum is my plan and if that includes the need for pain relief then that's the path I'll go down. I am not a person who rules things out, I would rather not have to eat my words at some point, haha!

x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Can i join?,

we plan to ttc number 2 in february time, that would make my LO 16 months so that combined with the length of a pregnancy would be a good age gap we feel. 

I live in the UK. It took us a year to ttc our LO and in the end we used the clear blue fertility monitor and opk's. I am currently not on the pill as it did not suit me after having LO so we are doing natural family planning for now and i feel this will hopefully mean i really understand my cycles by the time we ttc number 2 and hopefully we will fall pregnant quicker but you never know. 

personally i would ttc now but i am just returning to work so need to be back for a while and the memories of LO's birth are still as clear as day, which is not a good thing lol. plus my LO is at a great stage now i would hate to not enjoy it because i was pregnant and tired.

Dawn


----------



## MamaKay86

Hi dawn and welcome. 

I don't think we will use those opk tests at first I never had to before. My DD was a wonderful surprise and josh happened in 6 months so I'm hoping I wint need them!

Birth plan is that I will have a pool! I've had 2 pool births and refuse to do it without one! It's looking like I will have a home birth which I feel I don't have a choice over! All the maternity wards near me has closed and the closet is righ on the other side of town so it takes a looooong time to get to! 

You get use to needles very quickly! I had a phobia before I had number 1 and now I am fine x

We have only chosen a boys name and that is Harrison. We have briefly discussed girls name but the male gene is so strong on his side of the family I don't see me having a girl!


----------



## MellyH

Hi Dawn! It's good to have some mums around as well so us first-timers can be reassured/horrified by your stories. :haha: Was your LO's birth quite intense? He's a cutie though.

Kay, the pool sounds awesome. I really love baths and find warm water extremely soothing. Can I ask a TMI question though... does the water get gross? 

Being in the US I'm probably not allowed to have a water birth. I'll probably be strapped to a bed and monitored and episiotomied etc etc. :(


----------



## MamaKay86

It was only after the birth it got gross, DD did a poo in the pool at birth! They tend to empty the water very shortly after birth I delivered the afterbirth out of the water x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

My pregnancy was great, LO was 6 days late and i was in hospital three days before he was born due to high blood pressure. The labour was ok till the end when we needed forceps. so i laboured to 10cm with gas and air as pain relief and then had a spinal, episiotomy and forceps (with a c-section being likely) but he did come with forceps and episiotomy in the end. my healing process was long and it was about 7months after the birth that i could say i was fully recovered physically but that may have come from him being big. So its still clear in my head, but so worth it i will do it again lol.

Thanks for the welcome all x


----------



## MamaKay86

That sound awful dawn

I had 2 pool births. My daughters was very relaxing I had gas and air whilst being in the pool. I fell asleep in labour! My sons was a little more traumatic, he was back to back and I couldn't push until he turned and it was horrible pain, I couldn't even breath because of the pain so the gas and air was useless x when he did turn I got 1 large contraction and he was out. I went into shock and I kept fainting when I stood up xxx


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Welcome Dawn, I agree lovely to have some women in here who are already Mums!

I love the fact your baby was 10lb 7oz, that was the same size I was at birth! People can scarcely believe it, thinking it's really big but I try to convince them it's not. My little sister was 10lb 14oz and Mum homebirthed her, I was 5 so I was able to see the birth which was truly amazing. I am glad Mum didn't continue, her next baby may have been even larger...!

My cousin recently had a baby, she was 11lb 8oz. Ended up in a Caesar that one.

It's a shame re interventions when unnecessary huh MellyH? I watch a lot of US programmes where birth is involved and it seems overmedicated at times? Do you know what I mean?

Of course if there is a need for intervention when I'm there I'll be keen to do it so long as it has the right outcome but I think you know what I mean.

I feel like February is getting closer... or perhaps it's now that there is a little group of us I feel less alone!


----------



## Beachgirl83

Hi ladies!

This is my first post to any of these forums. I have lurked around a little but I have never posted so let me introduce myself!

I'm newly 30 yrs old and have been married to the love of my life for 4 years. We are more than ready to TTC except I'm a teacher and have been at my school for 2 yrs...I need 3 yrs in for my tenure. So I figure if we start in Feb I would sign my contract for my 3rd year in May and then hopefully tell them I'm expecting after that :)

I am soooo ready to start but I know I need to wait. All of my friends have kids of are pregnant and the wait is killing me!!!!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Beachgirl83 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> This is my first post to any of these forums. I have lurked around a little but I have never posted so let me introduce myself!
> 
> I'm newly 30 yrs old and have been married to the love of my life for 4 years. We are more than ready to TTC except I'm a teacher and have been at my school for 2 yrs...I need 3 yrs in for my tenure. So I figure if we start in Feb I would sign my contract for my 3rd year in May and then hopefully tell them I'm expecting after that :)
> 
> I am soooo ready to start but I know I need to wait. All of my friends have kids of are pregnant and the wait is killing me!!!!

Hi Beachgirl, welcome!! I'm a teacher too and have a similar timeline given our requirements here for registration. Are you in the US? We don't have the tenure system here but I've heard of it briefly. 
Here in New Zealand we need to teach full time for two years to get registration - we have got five years to do that so I could take time off and come back but ideally I want to be done and dusted so I don't have that "beginning teacher" cloud hanging over me and I can go to any school I want :)

What do you teach? I'm a primary (elementary) teacher here and I have 9 and 10 year olds. Currently in the last weekend before school goes back for next term.

Nice to have you with us.


----------



## lozzy21

Hi, just popping my head in. I'm kinda starting to TTC in February. We get married on February the first and OH has agreed to TTC on our honeymoon. If I don't fall that month were waiting again till June, he does not want another Christmas baby

We have been together 7years and have a little girl who will be 3 in November


----------



## Beachgirl83

Hi! Thank you for welcoming me and I'm glad to hear I'm in similar situations as other ppl because around here I feel all alone! Yes, I teach in the U.S. how is everything helping the time go by until Feb gets here?!


----------



## MamaKay86

I have uni work to concentrate on beach! I qualify as a staff nurse in march xxxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Because we already have one LO who is currently 9 months i find that time passes quickly, but i do recall the ttc wait with him and how awfully long it felt (we had to wait till we were married as my husband felt very strongly about that!). 
I do find myself counting down months, and thinking things such as lO will be one in october and then only 4 months to ttc after that - i feel a bit bad really, kind of like i should be enjoying LO more, but i am focused on wtt # 2 don't get me wrong, i do enjoy LO and love him immensley, but i would love for him to have a brother or sister. 
I would have another now, but i know that a larger age gap would suit us more.





Beachgirl83 said:


> Hi! Thank you for welcoming me and I'm glad to hear I'm in similar situations as other ppl because around here I feel all alone! Yes, I teach in the U.S. how is everything helping the time go by until Feb gets here?!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

My work takes up a lot of my time and we have several things planned like finishing off renovating and selling up etc. so that takes my focus a wee bit! Still though I feel bad for wanting to "fast forward" my life but I just want the time to be here already!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm just very very very impatient. One of my best friends and my brother's wife are both pregnant, so I'm focusing on that. My friend lives too far away for me to get much (if any) baby time, but my little niece or nephew will be close enough to borrow :D Of course, SIL isn't due til Christmastime anyway, so I guess there won't be much babytime before we start trying for ours.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I'm impatient too MrsKChicago. Really impatient! I want my ticker to go down from the six months already... half a year still sounds too far away some days.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

How is everyone doing today? First day back at school for me after the school holidays. The kids and I had the best day!! :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Tuesdaysbaby,

hope you had a great first day back 

we are great here, just getting on with jobs (whilst trying to encourage Isaac to take a much needed afternoon nap - oh how i wish i could join him).

I go back to work next week after maternity leave so want to get the house all clean and organised before i return.


----------



## MellyH

Hi Beachy and Lozzy! Welcome to the thread.

I am impatient as well, but I do have a lot of stuff to deal with before February (we just spent the weekend house-hunting in southern California!) so I'm hoping that keeps me occupied!

I have some charting questions for the more experienced among us! My period arrived on the weekend, and I'm wondering if (a) it's worth starting to chart, even though I still have the implanon? and (b) which day I'm supposed to count as CD1 - Saturday, when there was just a bit of pink with a tiny streak of red on the toilet paper, or Sunday, when I had to start wearing a liner. It's actually pretty heavy today (Monday) which I'm surprised by since it's usually pretty light on the implanon, but I am getting into the last six months of the three-year duration, and my recollection from previous times was that towards the end my periods seemed to be evolving back from light and irregular to 'normal'. My previous period started five weeks ago.


----------



## MellyH

Also, I spent the weekend staying with friends in southern California who have a 16 month old and by the end of the weekend he was reaching out of his mum's arms towards me to be cuddled and played with, and my heart melted every time. I can't wait until I have a little person who reaches for me and smiles every day.


----------



## lozzy21

There is no point in charting if your using hormonal contraception, it's not a true idea of what your cycle is like.


----------



## MellyH

Okay I will wait until I get it out then!


----------



## MamaKay86

Hi ladies sorry a bit of a rant

Urge! I'm feeling dreadful today. We come back from holiday yesterday and back to all the stress! Essays, mock interviews and the huge dark cloud of hubby being made redundant. He is now self employed but refuses to listen to what I say! He has no idea how to run a business and refuses to learn! I've bought him books and found courses for him to do be he says he doesn't have time! It's such a worry I have 6 months until I qualify and he is the main bread winner! 

I don't know what to do! When I asked if I should quit uni he hesitated and said iv come to far to quit but i get the feeling he wants me to. I've been doing this for 4 years I don't want to quit in the last 6 months I've worked so hard! I've been applying for jobs so hopefully I will get one and go straight into it after I qualify xx I just feel lost!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

(((((HUGS))))) Mamakay86,

what a horrid situation to be in, but don't quit university, you will regret it - sounds like your doing the best you can right now and that with a bit of luck you can hopefuuly secure a position before you leave university.

when is your hubby being made redundant?, will he have some redundancy pay to help tie you over a little longer?, has he looked into if he is entitled to any benefits (though i suspect not if he wants to become self employed properly.

i know 6 months is a long time but as i say don't quit now.

xxx


----------



## MamaKay86

Sorry I read what I put and it wasn't very clear. Hubby was told 3 weeks ago he was being made redundant but his boss(dad) convinced him to work for him as a self employed contractor and he said he would. So no redundancy pay becuase he basically quit to become selfemployed and a dramatic deduction in wage. I mean his first week of being self employed he saw £80 from £450 due to materials, diesel and van repairs! I'm sorry if I'm confusing everyone but the truth is I'm super confused! All I know is we can't live off £80 a week!


----------



## MellyH

Oh, that's really tough. :( And that sucks about not getting a redundancy payout. 

Definitely don't quit. Are there any government benefits you can apply for while you're studying and your husband is earning so little?


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hey Ladies,

I agree, don't quit... it's only 6 months (now I can say that given I want the next six months to flyyyyy by!) and you'll be done. You can't compare that feeling! I went back to Uni last year to retrain and my husband was self employed and we managed really well! I guess our situation may be completely different but I'm just trying to add hope....


----------



## MamaKay86

Thanks ladies 

I'm trying to remain calm and to carry on as normal! No panicking today but I've ignored it and concentrated on uni work! I have to face the dreaded forms again soon!

On a good note my actifry came today and I've cooked the most amazing chips ever!

Kay
Xxx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, how stressful! I wouldn't quit with only six months left, unless it was really the only possible option. If things don't even out with his work soon, maybe cutting back to part time school and a part time job would help, though it would take longer to graduate if you did that.


----------



## MamaKay86

Hi ya 

MrsK life is very stressfull at the moment! Getting a part time job would be tricky as I study/work for 28 hours a week and this is classed as part time! Not to mention looking after 2 children and running a house. Oh and chasing the hubby's accounts! Big sigh, keep calm and carry on as they say !!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

:(

I'm sure you can find a way to make it work, though. It's only six months.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Oh gosh that does sound stressful and very busy too!! 

AF arrived today, my cycle is now on average, 32 days .. it is so frustrating not knowing my exact cycle length as it changes and varies so much, I just thank goodness I started keeping track of it over a year ago now, I would be at a complete loss otherwise and really frustrated. 

No wonder I used to get concerned when AF hadn't arrived... turns out it's all over the place. It's not irregular in terms of it not arriving, it always does, I just think witchy-poo takes a detour, frustrated.

Nearly under 6 months to go ladies!!!


----------



## MellyH

That's great that you've been able to get a handle on it TB. My research/reading indicates that even if your cycle length is variable, you should be ovulating roughly the same time *before* your period every cycle (as compared to ovulating the same time *after* your period, which would be FAR more useful as a predictor!). So your luteal phase (between ovulation and menstruation) should be consistent, even if your total cycle length is variable.

From the wikipedia article (emphasis mine):



> The average length of the human luteal phase is fourteen days (2 weeks). Between ten and sixteen days is considered normal, although luteal phases of less than twelve days may make it more difficult to achieve pregnancy. While luteal phase length varies significantly from woman to woman, *for the same woman the length will be fairly consistent from cycle to cycle.*


----------



## MamaKay86

Hi ladies! 

Has anyone ever had the mirena coil? I'm really suffering with hormones at the moment and just wondered what to do! I'm having it removed soon but until then I can't bear these side effects a moment longer. I keep getting awful migraines, sore boobs, bloating and constant sickness! It's like being pregnant without the baby!


----------



## MellyH

I haven't. My impression is that it's recommended for people who've already had children (I think something about the cervix being different? I don't know!). 

Could you do something like the Nuva ring? Because the hormones are localised to the vagina, there are supposed to be fewer side effects.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Sorry I can't help, I've never had a coil so I'm not helpful in that regard...!


----------



## MamaKay86

Thanks ladies 

I just want this thing out now! I have now got the 2nd migraine in 1 week! These symptoms are getting worse! It's destroying my life. I have to make the decision what is worse heavy painful periods or these side effects! 

I am going to ring the doctor and ask them to yank the thing out!


----------



## MellyH

Yeah it really sounds like it is time to take it out, sorry MK, how frustrating. :(


----------



## MamaKay86

Gosh I've been a right moan lately ladies I do appologise! No more moaning now. Appointment is made for Wednesday to have the evil thing out! 

What's everyone's plans for the weekend? We are just having a quiet one xxx


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Don't apologise! It must be terrible. I've never had a migraine thank goodness but know people who suffer and it's, I've heard, debilitating. 

Weekend is half over here in NZ, watching the final of the Super 15 Rugby! Go the mighty Chiefs, hehe. Do you all like sport? I absolutely love watching Rugby League and Rugby and I think when the Olympics and Commonwealth Games are on I need to take a leave of absence from work so I can watch it all, all of the time. I just love it.

My nephew turns 5 on Tuesday and I went to his little birthday party today, pretty cute all those little kiddies. 

Tomorrow we're going shopping. Husband wants an iPhone, I am happy as I have an older android & my latest time wasting fad is Candy Crush and my phone is too old to download it! Haha!

Other than that, just enjoying the time away from work and wishing it was 2 days at work and 5 days off. The world would be a better place ;)


----------



## MamaKay86

I'm not a huge fan of sports! I do my running and swimming but I don't like watching sports. Hubby on the other hand loves football he is a huge Manchester city fan! The football season starts here again soon so I'm going to be a football widow! 

My mum is coming today for dinner which I could do without because I'm still a little woosy from the migraine. Tomorrow I have all the ironing to do :(. I hate ironing lol

I'm back at work on Monday 7am start! I've had a lovely 2 weeks off and I really don't want to go back xx


----------



## MellyH

I love sports, I follow quite a few. I used to be a bigger rugby union fan but these days (living in America now) I follow it from afar more and don't get to see many games. Since the US doesn't have any cricket I've taken up baseball in a big way. But I am following the Ashes online, which is a bit demoralising for an Aussie at the moment :haha:

Today we are going to an outdoor cinema to watch The Princess Bride, and then tomorrow we are driving up to Napa Valley to go wine tasting with some friends.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Ah yes I can imagine Rugby doesn't get much coverage in the US! Haha, no, the Ashes isn't going so well for the Aussies at the moment!!

Your weekend sounds divine.

I now have "Sunday depression" as the weekend is basically over, haha!
Though I do love my job so much.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Why does the weekend go so fast?, it is flying by and made doubly worse by the fact i return to work next week after maternity leave...... Feeling blah over it and very emotional. Also due on my period which always makes me feel more emotional...... I don't do emotional lol.


----------



## MamaKay86

Weekends pass far too quick! I don't want to go to work tomorrow I'd rather stay at home and be with my babies!

I have applied for 3 jobs this weekend I don't qualify until march but I really want to be able to walk into a job when I qualified! I can't afford to be out of a job.


----------



## MellyH

Dawn, I'm sure I would be emotional too, how much time have you had off? Do you like your team at work? Are you excited to get some adult time in? Just trying to think of silver linings!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I have had a year off. I went on maternity leave at 29 weeks due to SPD making my job hard (i work in a nursery so bending down to low level table and chairs and sitting on the floor for extended periods of time was not good for me).
Isaac is now a little over 9 months and really entering that fun stage, full of personality and i hate the fact that i am going to be missing out on this. 

I do like the team, and i love the nursery i work in so i am hoping that it will make things a bit easier and having adult company is a plus (not to mention a whole hour a day (lunch break) to myself) LOL.

i am sure the thought of going back to work is actually harder than the going back in itself - i know Isaac will be fine, he loves nursery and will spend 2 days at nursery and 1 day with my mum (i don't work mondays or fridays so he gets four solid days with me/his dad (at weekends) too). its just my working days are long and he will be in nursery 8 am - 6 pm each day he is there..... but i am sure we shall adjust. :flower:




MellyH said:


> Dawn, I'm sure I would be emotional too, how much time have you had off? Do you like your team at work? Are you excited to get some adult time in? Just trying to think of silver linings!


----------



## MellyH

I was at my gyno this morning for an appointment (follow-up pap smear on a previously abnormal pap - slightly anxious but optimistic that it will come back clear!) and I was SURROUNDED by pregnant women, all with lovely bumps, all glowing, most with super-attentive partners. I can't wait until that is me. :D


----------



## Dawnlouise30

well i have to go ahead to be a stay at home mummy to Isaac. I went back to work and hated it, so we are going to tighten our belts and i am staying at home. so pleased. 

we are also not sure whether we will now ttc # 2 in February or leave it a bit longer, or indeed just stick with Isaac.... guess we have to see how the finances go. I know DH and I do in our hearts want another one one day but we may aim for a longer gap.... we shall see. 

Hope you are all well and enjoying your weekends. I have a sick DH to look after and a grumpy baby.... but you know what, life is perfect now, so i shall not grumble


----------



## MellyH

I'm glad you at least have the option of staying home with Isaac, even if it means some belt-tightening, since it sounds like that's what you really want. If you're at home, is there a lot of expense involved in having another baby? Moreso when they get to school age, I guess.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

i can't imagine that two children can cost significantly more than one.... after all we have cot, toys, pram etc and clothes if number 2 was a boy!. I am torn I want one and i really only want a 2 year ish gap which ttc end of february would achieve if we fell first month (not likley as it took us a year with Isaac!). I guess the next few months of budgeting will give us a real assesment if number 2 is feasable.... i hope it is


----------



## MellyH

We are moving in two weeks down to LA to start new jobs a couple of weeks after that. I have been on the phone to a few people this morning about benefits and I really want to ask pointed questions about the maternity leave policies but I feel guilty letting them know that I'm already thinking and planning for it ASAP. I know it's stupid, but I keep hesitating asking the direct questions.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Perhaps they will have something in their staff policy booklet so maybe you wont need to ask direct questions just yet about maternity leave.
Hope the move goes well x x x


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi Ladies 
I've been a bit MIA since school went back, back to 7am starts and meetings!! 
Thankfully being at work makes the days go faster and I'm so pumped to be under the six month mark!! 
How is everyone going? Two weeks till the move MellyH! Not long. Don't feel guilty! I used to too but this is a fact of life and part of business too... It's made easier for me given most teachers are women so we'll mostly all be off at some point ;) x


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've been busy with work and life. Still impatient ;) I got a free Kindle loan of What to Expect When You're Expecting, to read the pre-conception stuff, and decided to just read all of it while I have it. I've heard that it scares a lot of people, but I'm not really seeing that. On the other hand, I read yesterday about pregnancy potentially making dental and vision problems worse, and then last night I dreamed that my teeth were all chipping and my glasses broke, so maybe it's making me anxious after all :D


----------



## MellyH

Oh those dreams do not sound pleasant at ALL, MrsK! Yikes!

Yes, we are coming down to the crunch with the move. Good idea about the HR booklet, they sent me something in the mail but it was just a little too vague on the details - like it said I have to wait 12 months before maternity leave benefits (such as they are!!) kick in, but not whether that's 12 months until the birth or 12 months until the conception, and I've heard differently from different people about which it can mean. Grrrr!


----------



## MellyH

TB - how is school going so far? Do you have a new group of kids? How are they??


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hey MellyH that is somewhat vague and I would want clarity too without having to ask the questions that might hint at plans... I'm in NZ and our school year runs Late Jan/Feb to mid December so same beautiful children!! They make my life shiny. Ha ha :)


----------



## MellyH

Oh that's right! I knew you were in NZ. I am in the US and surrounded by parents gleefully sending their kids back off to school so that's why it was in my head that it was a new grade. I'm glad you have a good group, it makes all the difference!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Yes that seems so odd to me, school starting in the middle of the year! Haha :)

It does, they are all beautiful children.

I'm currently eating lunch inside while they play, it's a wet lunch. And they are so quiet!! Dream children at times I think.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: can I join in here too :D we're due to start ttc again on March the 1st 2014, so just one day out :blush:

We're waiting as I want to lose a good chunk of weight before starting ttc, also we go on honeymoon to Turkey in June so I didn't want to be either too far gone to fly or heading over there with a newborn :D


----------



## MellyH

Yay, welcome Emmy!! I think first of March counts. :haha:

It's a good goal to want to get healthier and stronger before TTC, so you have the endurance and strength for pregnancy and labour. What's your strategy? I am a member of MyFitnessPal and I can definitely recommend it for keeping track of calories in vs calories out!


----------



## EmmyReece

Thank you MellyH :)

I'm actually doing slimming world at the moment, I really like how flexible it is with syns etc, and love some of their own recipes for naughty treats like their big mac in a bowl or their version of kfc chicken :D

I have a huge chunk of weight to lose, but am hoping to lose around 2lb a week until we go away which is a potential 84lb, though there is the possibility of it being slightly more or less :D Would love to have lost about 2 stone by christmas, so that's my first big goal I think :happydance:


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh good luck!! I find that mini-goals and competitions with my DH help keep me motivated during the long term goals. I haven't heard of slimming world! Sounds good though.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi emmyreece,

Welcome. 

I have a lot of weight to lose and am aiming for 2lbs a week, maybe we can gee each other along. I did do slimming world but cant justify the weekly fee now we have Isaac, but i do have the books and follow it loosely. 

Dawn x


----------



## EmmyReece

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi emmyreece,
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> I have a lot of weight to lose and am aiming for 2lbs a week, maybe we can gee each other along. I did do slimming world but cant justify the weekly fee now we have Isaac, but i do have the books and follow it loosely.
> 
> Dawn x

:hi:

I don't go to group either. Hubby works nights when our local group is on, which means I have no transport to get me there and back, so I do it from home and so far so good.

And yep I'd love to do that, it's kind of nice to have someone doing the same as me whilst aiming for the same thing if that makes sense?


----------



## EmmyReece

Oh and I forgot to add, I definitely belong in here. We were talking last night and we're actually bringing ttc forward a month, so rather than starting on the 1st of March we'll be starting again on the 1st of Feb :happydance:

:blush: and I persuaded him to buy me one of those pink lining changing bags when we do get a :bfp: :rofl: I'm a bit of a spoilt moo lol


----------



## MellyH

Yayyyy for bringing it up a month! Yahoo!! Happy dance! Hahaha.


----------



## MrsKChicago

EmmyReece said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> Hi emmyreece,
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> I have a lot of weight to lose and am aiming for 2lbs a week, maybe we can gee each other along. I did do slimming world but cant justify the weekly fee now we have Isaac, but i do have the books and follow it loosely.
> 
> Dawn x
> 
> :hi:
> 
> I don't go to group either. Hubby works nights when our local group is on, which means I have no transport to get me there and back, so I do it from home and so far so good.
> 
> And yep I'd love to do that, it's kind of nice to have someone doing the same as me whilst aiming for the same thing if that makes sense?Click to expand...

Good luck to you guys! I've lost about 45lbs over the last year doing Weight Watchers (it took the idea of having kids soon to finally motivate me), and I'm hoping to lose at least another 20 or so before we TTC. I'd like to lose about 40 or 50 more total, but I suspect the last 20-30lbs will have to wait.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I was meant to lose weight before i had Isaac but alas i didn't and i was classed as high risk during pregnancy due to my high BMI,so i don't want this to be the case next time round. I need to lose the weight now. Since having Isaac (he is 10 months now) i have lost 3 stone (10.7 lbs of this was Isaac lol) but its been slow process. 




MrsKChicago said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> Hi emmyreece,
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> I have a lot of weight to lose and am aiming for 2lbs a week, maybe we can gee each other along. I did do slimming world but cant justify the weekly fee now we have Isaac, but i do have the books and follow it loosely.
> 
> Dawn x
> 
> :hi:
> 
> I don't go to group either. Hubby works nights when our local group is on, which means I have no transport to get me there and back, so I do it from home and so far so good.
> 
> And yep I'd love to do that, it's kind of nice to have someone doing the same as me whilst aiming for the same thing if that makes sense?Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck to you guys! I've lost about 45lbs over the last year doing Weight Watchers (it took the idea of having kids soon to finally motivate me), and I'm hoping to lose at least another 20 or so before we TTC. I'd like to lose about 40 or 50 more total, but I suspect the last 20-30lbs will have to wait.Click to expand...


----------



## MamaKay86

Hi ladies

I haven't been on for a while because my internet has been down :wacko:. I'm back up and running now so I should be back more often. Iv not had a chance to read back yet so I hope you all are ok and hello to all the new feb TTC'ers.

I cant believe the kiddies go back to school next week! This summer holiday has gone so quick, I'm totally not ready for back to school!

kay xx


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi ladies and nice to meet you Emmy!! 
I've been MIA for aaaages, during my holidays I was on here 24/7 but suddenly realised the other day how much I would have been missing!! 
It's lovely to have new mamas-in-the-near-future join our little group... I'm also on a weight loss journey, have managed to put back on allll the weight I lost for our wedding & I'm determined not to be this size when we TTC, so it's on me really, if I'm not there then we just won't try.... Will have to push it out which will be tough so I'm working hard! 
So far so good I've been sick for three days and hardly eaten!! Hurrah!! Ha ha ;)


----------



## MellyH

Hi TB and all - sorry for the extended absence, we started our new jobs this week! All going well so far. I genuinely can't find anyone in HR who can answer a direct question about how much maternity leave I can take - the issue is apparently complicated because we both work at the same place, so the 12 weeks unpaid leave that the federal law guarantees us has to be split between us?!? Which is bollocks. But we are in different types of positions and my HR people are different from his HR people and so far we've asked everyone and no one knows how it works with the different rules. Sigh. Nothing is ever easy. 

I got my period yesterday and was weirdly excited. One more cycle closer to trying!!!!!


----------



## MellyH

I took my first pre-natal multi-vitamin this morning!!! I was doing some reading and it said at least three months before TTC, and some studies showed that a year of taking folic acid was beneficial, so I thought I should get started in case we bump it earlier to January (only four months away!). Even if we still leave it to February (or, maybe March, if we push back the honeymoon...) it won't hurt to have started and have a good base of vitamins built up! Wheeeeeeeeee! It felt good to be doing something proactive.:happydance:


----------



## MellyH

Guys - it's OCTOBER! Which means February is four months away. @[email protected]


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi MellyH!

It is October and my ticker has ticked down to 3 months and 4 weeks or something like that... hurrah!!!

We have decided to do the NTNP thing for a few months in preparation for TTC, if it happens it happens and if it doesn't, well then we get to try properly starting I think now, mid February to time it well with school etc. 

I'm pretty excited!!! If I got pregnant now I'd be over the mooooooooon although the timing wouldn't be perfect, babies are so that doesn't matter ;)

How are you going?

These days I'm mostly over in NTNP xx


----------



## MellyH

Ah okay, I wondered where you'd gone! Hooray for NTNP!! That'll give you a chance to set up everything just right for TTC. LESS THAN FOUR MONTHS!


----------



## danielle1984

Hi Ladies!!
My son is 3 months and we are already thinking of trying around February for #2. Not in a hurry to get pregnant but we prefer to start early cuz it took us 16 months for baby #1. Can't wait to start trying! I really want my kids close in age and I think its crazy cuz our son sleeps with us and wakes up a few times per night. No clue how I would deal with co-sleeping and pregnancy all together but I'm sure we would survive lol


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

MellyH said:


> Ah okay, I wondered where you'd gone! Hooray for NTNP!! That'll give you a chance to set up everything just right for TTC. LESS THAN FOUR MONTHS!

Yes, besides I only come on here it seems during school holidays, and it's that time again! Haha :) x 

Yaya!!!!


----------



## MellyH

danielle1984 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> My son is 3 months and we are already thinking of trying around February for #2. Not in a hurry to get pregnant but we prefer to start early cuz it took us 16 months for baby #1. Can't wait to start trying! I really want my kids close in age and I think its crazy cuz our son sleeps with us and wakes up a few times per night. No clue how I would deal with co-sleeping and pregnancy all together but I'm sure we would survive lol

Welcome!! Makes sense to try as soon as you feel ready, given that the first was a long journey. Imagine if you fell straight away though! They'd be 16 months apart!


----------



## danielle1984

Yea that would be crazy but wouldn't definitely mind.


----------



## MellyH

October is going really slowly. :haha: 

I am concentrating on my goal of training for and running a half marathon before TTC. I've been at it for a few weeks now - my long run on the weekend was 5 miles the last two weekends, and this weekend will increase to 6 miles. It's a good distraction - looking for events to register for, keeping up with the training program, generally trying to improve my health and endurance before getting pregnant! Maybe losing some weight too ;)

What is everyone else doing to keep themselves busy?


----------



## MellyH

It's november! Three months to go!!!!


----------



## kitty28

Hi ladies don't mind me jumping in. I'm 30 OH is 30, we've bn together for almost 11 years now. OH is a surgeon and am part time working and part time in uni trying to finish my thesis but it's not going so well!!!
Anyhow we were planned on TTC last yr but it wasn't successful. So am back really anxious and so ready to get this bun in the oven!! Seems like I've bn broody forever!!! Kping my fingers crossed this is it!!!!!


----------



## MellyH

Welcome kitty! I'm sorry your last attempt wasn't successful. :( How long did you try for? Do you know of any issues?


----------



## kitty28

MellyH said:


> Welcome kitty! I'm sorry your last attempt wasn't successful. :( How long did you try for? Do you know of any issues?

I think we were both feeling very pressured oh yeah and he had relocated to a diff country in Africa and I had to go back to Russia to finish up with my research!!!
I was so sure it wud happen immediately since medically we are both fine!!! We did a bunch of tests and nothing there!
So now am changing to online program so I can be near him every blessed day :blush:. Funny and all the years trying not to get pregnant and now that's all I want!!!:winkwink:


----------



## MellyH

I know, seriously, you spend years using birth control religiously (pun not intended!) and you kind of get into the mind set that any little slip-up and BAM, you're pregnant. So you assume once you DO start trying, you'll have just to look at a guy and you'll be pregnant. Totally crazy psychology, but I guess it makes sense!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hi everyone. Sorry to vanish on you, life has gotten busy. My little nephew decided to show up at 28 1/2 weeks in early October, so all my baby obsession has obviously been funneled towards him, instead of our future kids. He's doing great, things are settled down here, and I've finally reached a point where I can resist buying every single baby thing I see 

We may be moving our NTNP up to December. It's a bit terrifying, but we don't have any real reason to put it off those extra two months. Not sure on a real timeline for actually actively trying.


----------



## MellyH

Hi MrsK! Wow, that must have been scary him coming so early, I'm glad he is doing so well. And December is next month!!! Oh me gee.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah, very soon! We may still chicken out ;) How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MellyH

I have my colposcopy in a couple of weeks, I really hope I get the all clear, not least of which because I don't want to push back TTC!


----------



## MrsKChicago

MellyH said:


> I have my colposcopy in a couple of weeks, I really hope I get the all clear, not least of which because I don't want to push back TTC!

That sounds extremely unpleasant  I hope it goes well!


----------



## newlywed2013

I think I'm going to jump in here =) Hubby said we 'might' be able to start ttc in february 'depending on how the job hunt goes', whatever t hat means. 

I'm torie, I'm 23, Married in june, WTT for my first! I graduated may 2012 from college with a degree in Interior Architecture and I do drawings and bluprints for a small company. 

So, yeah, Hi :flower: :)


----------



## MellyH

Hi Torie! I got married in June as well (well once in June and once in July!), although I'm 31  Welcome!

I hope the job hunt goes well! Is it your husband who is looking? What does he do?


----------



## newlywed2013

Oh cool! Yeah he's looking, he is finishing school in may and can work on big machinery, hydraulics, welding. Good paying stuff ;)


----------



## MellyH

Nice! I would assume an architect pays quite comfortably too!

I have been vaguely keeping track and my last four cycles were 37, 40, 34 and 39 days. I have the implanon in still so they're pretty irregular, but it's still something to do to keep me occupied! I hope they shorten and get more regular once the implanon is out in February!


----------



## MellyH

It's DECEMBER!!

We start trying in two months! HOLY COW.

I have my colposcopy in a week. Everything will be fine and we'll be able to start as planned. :D


----------



## RandaPanda

Hi ladies!
Totally new to the forums, but am hoping to be able to connect with you all about our exciting baby-making goals! Only 2 more months :happydance:

DH and I are both 32, have been married for 2.5 years (but together for nearly 15!) Came off BCP 2 months ago, and am TTC starting in February.

I'm Canadian, but we have lived in China for the past 2.5 years, so it means a lot to me to be able to chat with all of you and be sources of info and support for each other throughout this exciting process!


----------



## MellyH

Hi Panda! Welcome. :D Yes, I can understand the connection that the internet provides when you're displaced, although I'm Australian living in the US so not quite as big a cultural change as a Canadian living in China! How are you liking it so far?

Have you started doing anything to prepare for TTC besides coming off birth control? I just ran out of the prenatal vitamins I was taking and have to stop and buy some more on the way home tonight.

TWO MONTHS.


----------



## RandaPanda

Hi Melly!

Lol, to be honest, I don't really love it. We're on an island in the south (which _sounds_ lovely, but...) If we were in Shanghai or similar, I would have a different opinion. We lived near Shanghai for a year back in 2005, and it was great! We're down on the island for work at a new-ish Canadian school and I'm working about 60 hours/week with 4 year olds. Sometimes adorable, but always exhausting :) Actually, that's one thing that's making DH nervous about TTC in China - my workload is a bit stressing. Also, healthcare and food quality on the island are of a pretty low standard. We will return to Canada in July though, so that will be fantastic!

What area of Australia are you from? We lived on the Sunshine Coast (Mooloolaba) for nearly a year when DH went to school there. I loved it!!

Have been taking prenatals - brought several bottles over from Canada so I would have enough to last me until I return home! Have also been charting my temps, which has been very helpful. It also made me a little nervous at first because I didn't O for my first cycle after coming off the pill. Things seem to be getting back to normal now though!

We head to Thailand for a holiday in January, so I'm considering NTNP then, but we'll see :winkwink:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi Feb 2014 ladies! 
I'm back from hiatus! Eight days to go in our school year and I am so looking forward to Christmas and New Years! My BFF and I booked a last minute holiday to Samoa the other day and we leave two days after Christmas. It'll be hopefully my last hurrah before getting that BFP. I'm also successfully losing weight and have lost six kilos to date. I should have done it ages ago but I told myself we wouldn't try unless I was healthy so the onus was on me! Have 14 kilos to go but getting there! I hope you are all well in this festive season and getting just as excited about this TTC date coming up so fast. I reckon after Christmas and New Years this time will just zoom by! 
How's everybody going? Jobs? Life? I've missed this place.


----------



## MellyH

Yay for moving back to Canada Panda! Near family?

I grew up south-west of Brisbane and holidayed regularly at Maroochydore, so right next to where you lived!

TB - welcome back! Samoa! Very exciting. I hope you have a great time. And congrats on the weight loss, that's great. :D


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Thanks MellyH. I cannot wait. Supreme excitement. 7 days left of work before Christmas break. 

How great you are moving back to Canada Panda, close to family is always high on my priority list when it comes to having children. We live in an expensive city but I will not move too far beyond the boondocks because I know I'll feel the isolation if we do. 

Thanks MellyH! I lost another 900g last night so I am now at 6.9 kilos! Hurrah!!!


----------



## RandaPanda

Hi ladies!
Ya, so excited to move back to Canada! I'm trying not to follow my teacher-y instincts and make a big, colourful, glittery countdown chart :) TB - You're a teacher too, right? What age do you teach? And are you finished for NZ summer now? 

We will settle down in the same province as our family, but not sure where exactly. It's looking like we'll be a few hours from both sets of future grandparents, but we might be only about an hour away from 2 of my husband's siblings - which would be great because I hope our future LO can play with his/her cousins as much as possible!

TB - congrats on the weight loss!! I've been trying to increase my exercise lately, so I can build up a better tolerance for it during pregnancy. I have some friends and family who were so active during their pregnancies, but I can't imagine having the energy to workout. I can barely force myself to do it now :haha:

MellyH - I read in a recent post that you're training for a half marathon!? That's very impressive!!! Also, I hope your colposcopy appointment went smoothly. I've had one before (actually as a result of my first ever pap smear coming back abnormal when I was 17), and it definitely wasn't pleasant, but it was a relief when they told me I was completely fine after getting the results back! It'll be great for you to move on from it and have the reassurance that you're ready to TTC soon :hugs:

Speaking of prepping for TTC - do you guys think it's necessary to get a physical exam prior to TTC? In Canada, the gyno or GP only does them every 3 years unless there is something atypical, so when I was home this summer, I wasn't due for one. Will be next summer though, but already hope to be pregnant by then. I mentioned it to my doctor that I would likely be TTC while in China this year, and he didn't seem to think I needed to get checked out first. 

Also, are you ladies taking additional folic acid beyond what is in your prenatal vitamins?

Thanks :D


----------



## MellyH

I had my routine annual physical with my new doctor in October and asked her if I needed anything additionally before TTC in February and she said no (before the pap smear results). So I don't think it's necessary, unless you have any reason to think something might be wrong. 

I am still training, I got to 9 miles a couple of weeks ago. This weekend I am trying for 10 miles. There is a race in January that I am thinking of signing up for! It's something to concentrate on while I WTT!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi Randa

I am a teacher yes! I teach Year 5&6 and my kids range from nine to just turned eleven. I have five work days left! Unreal but I need the break! This year was my first as a teacher and it has been full on. I start most days at seven and today I came right home and slept for three hours! Ha. 

That all sounds awesome re moving home! A couple of hours is probably a much better alternative than another country! Our future LO will be the start of the next generation on my OHs side so I do hope little cousins won't be too far away although I know they will be! Cousins are the best! 

I wouldn't think of needing a physical I don't reckon although it would no doubt have value... I told my doctor at last visit and he didn't suggest anything. I have been taking folic acid and iodine as prescribed. That makes it seem a bit real! I can't believe our time is nearly here. 

Oh thanks! I'm loving my rediscovered self and I wish I did this ages ago. Oh well, here and now! I should really do more exercise but I can't quite bring myself to! Ha. 
MellyH you are awesome! Go you good thing. That's rather impressive! 

So nice to talk to you ladies, I'm so ready for this TTC to start and I'm happy to have journey companions :)


----------



## MellyH

Oh yeah I forgot the folic acid question - I'm just taking over-the-counter prenatal vitamins, nothing on top of that.

TB - how long of a break do you get over Christmas? Any plans? You must be so looking forward to the break. :)

We are taking a week off at Christmas to stay with my husband's parents in Cleveland and I just realised after the colposcopy on Monday they said we couldn't have sex for two weeks, which will be just after we arrive at their place! :haha: Ah well. Lucky we're not TTC yet.

I had to do a pregnancy test before the colposcopy and I've never done one before and even though the implant has never failed me in 12 years I was still secretly hoping to find out I was already pregnant!!! :blush:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

MellyH, good timing! Ha. I hope you enjoy Cleveland! I have only heard of that place on television and the like... would LOVE to visit the USA one day, I think I can convince my husband to go with a small person or two! :)

I get from Dec 18 till the 3rd of Feb, but that last week of "holidays" I'll be in my class, at teacher only days and prepping for my next set of students! I am going to Samoa two days after Christmas with my best friend - we booked it on a whim a week or so ago and we get back Jan 2nd - I am so excited! It has also boosted my morale re weight loss so I am hoping for a very good result on the scales on Monday! 

Oh I get that re the pregnancy test - I had one at the doctor a couple of years ago and of course, negative but there was always that hope against hope huh?! I have been known to cry on the bathroom floor at a negative result. Can you imagine me when we are TTC?!


----------



## MellyH

Oh yeah Samoa! That's right. Much more interesting that Cleveland. :haha:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Haha perhaps a bit more beach relaxing time...


----------



## MellyH

Sigh, now I'm freaking out a bit. I was researching about the risks associated with having a LEEP/LLETZ procedure if the results from my biopsy come back bad enough, and a new study has just been published this month saying that women who get pregnant less than 12 months after a LEEP/LLETZ are four times as likely (17.9%) to miscarry as women who wait longer than 12 months (4.6%). I was trying to convince myself not to worry about it, because the procedure sounded so minor anyway and seemed to resolve things quickly in most cases, and earlier research had stated that the procedure wasn't associated with pre-term labour (a worry because the cervix gets shortened a bit), but now I'm a bit more distressed. :(


----------



## RandaPanda

Aw, Melly. That does sound stressful. When do you hear back about your results? It's easy for someone else to tell you not to worry, but just try to think positive. Fingers crossed that you don't end up needing the procedure at all. Has a doctor talked to you about the potential impact of a LEEP on pregnancy? I read that it can affect pregnancy, but that there is a lot of variability from woman to woman - I know a chance of something negative is there, but some people seem to have no major complications. At least until you hear back from the dr., try to avoid reading the stuff that stresses you out and worries you - there's no shortage of that on the internet though! Big hugs to you!


----------



## MellyH

I have heard back - the biopsy showed the lowest grade of abnormality (CIN1) and the doctor's recommendation was to re-check in a year and see if it has resolved itself!!! Hopefully I'll be pregnant by then ;) HOORAY.

Thanks for the kind thoughts. :D


----------



## RandaPanda

That's great news! :D


----------



## shelleyanddan

Hi Tuesdays Baby! I am going to start TTC my second in Feb also! I live in Australia & apparently will be fertile from the 8th so I'm counting down til then!! :) 





MellyH said:


> I have heard back - the biopsy showed the lowest grade of abnormality (CIN1) and the doctor's recommendation was to re-check in a year and see if it has resolved itself!!! Hopefully I'll be pregnant by then ;) HOORAY.
> 
> Thanks for the kind thoughts. :D

Melly I also had abnormal cells, CIN2/3 and i did have to have the laser treatment but it wasn't too bad ! That's good news that you can wait another year for another check and there is apparently a good chance they can disappear on their own Fingers crossed!! :)


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi Shelley, nice to meet you :) 

That's fabulous news Melly! I'm very happy for you!


----------



## MellyH

Shelley, thank you. Sorry to hear about your CIN2/3 - have they checked again since the laser treatment?


----------



## shelleyanddan

MellyH said:


> Shelley, thank you. Sorry to hear about your CIN2/3 - have they checked again since the laser treatment?

I had a follow up colposcopy a few months after the laser, which showed up fine, but I put off the next pap smear for over a year :dohh::dohh: very silly of me but I went in a few weeks ago and was so happy to hear it was normal!! It certainly is a bit scary isn't it!! :wacko:


----------



## MellyH

So glad to hear it was normal. Yes, I was doing well not getting too frightened but it was starting to push through the logical reasoning party of my brain by the time the results came through!


----------



## MellyH

It's January.

Holy crap people.

February is only like four weeks away.

HOOOOOOOLY CRAP.


----------



## MrsKChicago

MellyH said:


> It's January.
> 
> Holy crap people.
> 
> February is only like four weeks away.
> 
> HOOOOOOOLY CRAP.

Exciting!!!!! Here's hoping for lots of November babies!


----------



## MellyH

I just made my appointment to have my implanon taken out - February 4th!


----------



## mandaa1220

Hi guys! I don't believe that I've posted in here, but I'll be TTC as of February! Our date has slowly moved closer and closer, because we went from saying we'd try 1 year after our wedding, to our wedding date, to one month before, to two months before. 

I can't believe January is here and in a month it'll be just about our time! We're getting married in April as well.


----------



## MellyH

Welcome Manda! And CONGRATS on the wedding! We got married last June/July and it was amazing. I hope everything is coming together in the planning. :D


----------



## mandaa1220

MellyH said:


> Welcome Manda! And CONGRATS on the wedding! We got married last June/July and it was amazing. I hope everything is coming together in the planning. :D

Thanks! It's so crazy that it's all starting to happen, because it all seemed so far away and now it's like baby and wedding GO time. OH keeps making references to "a year from now, we could have our little one". I swear when he says "little one" it makes me melt. :cloud9:

The planning for the wedding has been a long, slow process, but it's getting close and I'm starting to get nervous, because it feels like it's happening so soon and I'm worried I'll forget something.

We initially wanted to wait until after the wedding to TTC, but I literally feel like I physically and mentally cannot wait that long (even though its just a 2 month difference). So I decided to stop charting and temping for a couple months, so that I can try to take an easygoing approach and NTNP, until March/April when we will get down to it!

It's looking like my February cycle will start around the 10th/11th and I'll probably O sometime around the 25th. My cycles range between 26-28 days. Anyone have a similar cycle? :flower:

Anyone feeling nervous now that it's getting closer?


----------



## MrsKChicago

mandaa1220 said:


> Anyone feeling nervous now that it's getting closer?

We decided to bump things up a month, because we didn't really have any reason not to, so we're looking at starting in earnest in a week or so. And we're both kind of terrified! Excited, but it's definitely scary. 

Congratulations on the wedding! You probably will forget something (that's just how weddings go). As long as it's not the groom, you'll have a wonderful time anyway :D


----------



## MellyH

MrsK! Yay for the date move up! Good luck. ;) I am scared and excited as well. It seems a bit ridiculous when I look at my husband to think the universe could leave us in charge of a small wee creature. And he will make SUCH CUTE BABIES. 

My cycles are a bit whacky because of the implanon, I started keeping track back in June just for something to do while I waited and the since then my cycles have been 37, 40, 34, 39 and 45 days. So a bit all over the place. Hoping they shorten and regulate quickly!


----------



## mandaa1220

MellyH said:


> MrsK! Yay for the date move up! Good luck. ;) I am scared and excited as well. It seems a bit ridiculous when I look at my husband to think the universe could leave us in charge of a small wee creature. And he will make SUCH CUTE BABIES.
> 
> My cycles are a bit whacky because of the implanon, I started keeping track back in June just for something to do while I waited and the since then my cycles have been 37, 40, 34, 39 and 45 days. So a bit all over the place. Hoping they shorten and regulate quickly!

Long cycles sound so appealing for your entire life, except when TTC! 

My OH keeps saying things like "it won't be just us anymore, we'll have a little one to look after" and "wow... no I mean wow... it's just crazy to think I'm old enough to have a kid and be responsible for another human... no really it's so weird" OR the best is when the dog will be barking and he'll be like "imagine that in a year, there could be a screaming baby over there"... men :dohh:


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's really crazy to think of. Every time I start to think we've gone completely insane, we'll see some kid being really cute or start to imagine all the things we can do with our kids, and I re-convince myself  I think we're both a bit motivated by my brother's new baby now. Not in a competitive way, but in a "Yay! Similar age cousins!" way.

And it seems like every month now, there's some new party or event with alcohol coming up. I'm telling myself that if I don't get pregnant, at least I can have fun at all these various events ;)


----------



## curiousowl

mandaa1220 said:


> The planning for the wedding has been a long, slow process, but it's getting close and I'm starting to get nervous, because it feels like it's happening so soon and I'm worried I'll forget something.

Yeah, so many small things went wrong on our wedding day but it was still an amazing day! The nice part is that the guests will have no idea :) Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## RandaPanda

> It's looking like my February cycle will start around the 10th/11th and I'll probably O sometime around the 25th. My cycles range between 26-28 days. Anyone have a similar cycle? :flower:
> 
> Anyone feeling nervous now that it's getting closer?

Hi Mandaa,

My Feb cycle should start around the 6th and I typically have a 29 day cycle, and I O late (usually CD19), so it's supposed to be on the 25th like you! Although I'm kinda hoping I will O earlier because my luteal phase has been a little short. We can be TTC buddies :)

I am starting to get nervous for sure! Super excited, but also nervous. I've been a nursery, preschool, and kindergarten teacher over the years, so I've been surrounded by LOs for my whole career so far, but I'm still super freaked out about having my own! Especially at the teeny tiny baby stage! I also think I'm going to be the WORST about childbirth - I'm a huge wimp with pain! I'm also overseas until July, so I've become preoccupied by all the pregnancy issues I might encounter while away from home...that's been scaring me a lot!


----------



## MellyH

I have no idea when my cycle will start, maybe immediately after the implanon is out? So the 4th? Apparently I should expect it in the first three weeks or so at least.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi Ladies! I hope you all had a lovely New Years, yay for new members! All the best with your wedding manda, we got married nearly four years ago, it seems so unreal to say that! I still however remember the stress of ensuring all is organised. I have two tips: delegate! As much as possible. And don't sweat the small stuff as on the day it pales into insignificance, truly :) 

I have just got back from Samoa, wow what an experience, including a truly life and death journey on the ferry, absolute hell for three hours and it made me realise what is important! I could not wait to get home to my husband I tell you! 

I am getting so excited that we are about to try, we are both so ready. I think my Feb cycle is later in the month but we will still act as if we are trying from Feb 1st anyway! You never know and my cycles are a little unpredictable and vary in length. I'm hoping to lose more weight, first weigh in on Monday since my holiday.... I'm glad we went somewhere where it was too hot to eat! And the food very average, haha. 

Counting down ladies!


----------



## mandaa1220

I also set my ticker for February first, even though I won't even get AF until around the 10th, but hey we can have unprotected sex anytime we want after February first and that's a celebration in itself! 

We don't use any other contraception other than OH pulls out during my fertile times, because I normally chart. But it'll be very nice not to have to worry about that last step in the BD process.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

OK bit of an exciting change! We are now actively TTC! Had a chat this morning and figured, what's four weeks earlier? Ha ha :) I'm so happy! I know I'm not fertile now but there's nothing like getting some practise in and I feel so excited to be on the journey!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

tuesdaysbaby said:


> OK bit of an exciting change! We are now actively TTC! Had a chat this morning and figured, what's four weeks earlier? Ha ha :) I'm so happy! I know I'm not fertile now but there's nothing like getting some practise in and I feel so excited to be on the journey!!!

Woohoo! Exciting!


----------



## MellyH

Yayyyyy! Awesome news TB. See you over in TTC in a few weeks ;)


----------



## RandaPanda

Hooray! That's wonderful news, TB. Hopefully your stay there won't be long, but I'll also see you over there very soon!

:dust:


----------



## RandaPanda

Okay, it feels weird to be excited when I'm this crampy and headachy, but AF showed today, which means only 1 more cycle until TTC! It's all starting to feel so real now! AND my luteal phase increased to 11 days... Still a little short, but a good sign that my body is further adjusting itself after coming off BCP. I am SO looking forward to February!!! :)


----------



## MellyH

That's great about the LP! I'm still on my period at the moment, counting down the days!


----------



## MrsKChicago

DH is sick, and I have a sneaking suspicion I'm going to ovulate earlier than the average (not really tracking anything), so there's a chance we'll be wtt til February after all :( Someone send chicken soup!


----------



## BumpySomeday

It's so nice to see everyone saying that time has just gone by so quickly since they've been WTT for February 2014. My husband and I are WTT until February 2015 and it's tough waiting. Already.

It is encouraging to see everyone so excited...& their TTC time is here! Good luck and baby dust to all!


----------



## mandaa1220

BumpySomeday said:


> It's so nice to see everyone saying that time has just gone by so quickly since they've been WTT for February 2014. My husband and I are WTT until February 2015 and it's tough waiting. Already.
> 
> It is encouraging to see everyone so excited...& their TTC time is here! Good luck and baby dust to all!

The time probably feels like it's dragging now, but a year from now you'll be like "where'd the time go?!"


----------



## MellyH

Yes, I can't believe it's just a few weeks away!


----------



## RandaPanda

Any other February ladies getting impatient? We are TTC in February, but it won't be until the end of the month based on how my cycles have been. I really just want to push the date ahead to this month because I will O in about a week and a half, but I know it's not the best idea. I'm trying to just remind myself that once the baby journey starts, my life is going to change quite a bit, so I should just enjoy the next month and relax. Easier said than done though!!


----------



## MellyH

Yes, I'm concentrating on the things I wanted to get done before we start.

That being said we had a TWO HOUR conversation about names last night. :haha: Just throwing names back and forth at each other.


----------



## MellyH

22 days until my implanon appointment. I just counted. :haha:


----------



## RandaPanda

MellyH said:


> 22 days until my implanon appointment. I just counted. :haha:

Only about a week and a half now for you, Melly! Exciting!!

After having 29 or 30 day cycles with O on day 19 for the past couple months, my body seems to be getting more regular, so I'm SO excited! Last month was really weird - it was like my body tried to ovulate on day 14 or 15 and I had quite a few symptoms but no temp rise like I usually do. Then my temp did a slow rise kind of, and I had O pain again on CD18-19 and seemed to actually O on day 19 like usual, which FF confirmed as well.

BUT...this month, I actually felt O pain on CD13 and 14 and then FF said that I O'd on day 15, which "felt" right to me based on my symptoms!!! If AF stays away until Day 28-30, my luteal phase will have lengthened by about 3 days! Oing earlier this month (and if it happens the same next month) also means that I'm fertile earlier, so we're officially TTC about a week earlier than planned!!! Hehe, so I changed my ticker :)

We leave for Thailand tomorrow morning (back to the villa we stayed in for our honeymoon!!) and when we get back, we're officially in the running for a BFP! Knowing this is bringing me so much happiness, and I'm excited to just enjoy our holiday before this next step in our lives :happydance:

Sorry for the long, all about me kind of post - I'm just so happy and had to share with people who would understand :flower:


----------



## MellyH

That's so awesome that you get to return to your honeymoon destination! Have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Ooh it's getting so close for you guys! Can't wait to see you in TTC x 

Enjoy Thailand Randa! Epic trip ahead!


----------



## MellyH

Speaking of which, how was Samoa??


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

MellyH said:


> Speaking of which, how was Samoa??

Malo Melly :winkwink:

It was great! Very different to what we are used to in terms of amenities, sanitation and infrastructure but I guess that's what makes it paradise! Had a very scary moment coming back on the ferry. Were essentially in a hurricane and the ferry took three hours as opposed to one! We were outside as there is no indoor seating and so we were saturated within ten minutes. We thought we were going to capsize and of course there are no emergency services by way of Coastguard... Only blessing was we met some friends the previous night who were on board with us and they were American Peace Corps Volunteers and I thought well the US won't just leave their citizens (and friends) floundering in the ocean!

So you could say, it was great BUT risky and I came back so damn happy to be alive!
X 

I hope you are well. Ten days!


----------



## MellyH

Wow, that does sound scary! I'm glad you made it back too @[email protected]


----------



## sweetcee

DH and I can start trying two weeks from THIS WEDNESDAY!!!
I am so excited!!!


----------



## MellyH

One week today!!! And I got to Skype with my friends and their two-day-old baby girl. I just gazed at her for like 20 minutes. So precious. It was lovely.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Ladies down here in NZ it's February in just twenty minutes! ;) Very excited to see you all over in TTC and the TWW section where I am spending my days symptom spotting! x


----------



## MellyH

Hahahah, YAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!! See you there soon. :D When are you going to test, TB?

Four days until my implanon comes out!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Can't believe it's here! I'm testing aaaaaages away. Feb 15th I think, if I can last that long. But my cycle changes length often so could try testing earlier :)


----------



## MellyH

Ah okay, I was going by your ticker which says you're 6DPO, so you could start in a few days, but if your cycles are all over the map then the ticker is probably just guessing?


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

No I am 6 dpo, ovulation date tends to stay the same but I created my ticker according to my last two cycles which were 31 days. I'm predicted to have a 33 day cycle so it's a couple extra days added on. That being said I probably will be testing in 12 days! Haha


----------



## MellyH

You're very patient! Dipping my toes in over at TTC they're all testing from 8/9/10DPO!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I dunno I just don't want the disppointment again? It's too hard and I'm trying to stay positive!


----------



## MellyH

Absolutely! I agree. I will be waiting until my period is late before I test - that's the plan at least! Of course the first month I won't know *when* my period is due so if I go four weeks without anything I might break down!


----------



## RandaPanda

I'm so bummed right now. AF seems to be coming very soon (had some pink spotting today)...she really knows how to ruin what I thought was going to finally turn into a longer LP...and also put a damper on the holiday as I nearly always get a 3-4 day migraine that leaves me in bed or wishing I was :(

Trying to focus on the 2 good things about today: this is officially my last AF before trying and we went rock climbing on some beautiful ocean cliffs this a.m....lol, not something I'll be doing once I get my BFP!!!

Hope you ladies are doing well :)


----------



## MellyH

The climbing sounds amazing Panda, I was climbing in Acadia National Park in Maine on the sea cliffs awhile back and it was gorgeous.

Hopefully the migraine doesn't impact your holiday too much. :hugs: 

Hey guys - IT'S FEBRUARY! HOLY SHIT. 

I get my implanon out in two days! Happy dance!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

How are all the February ladies?

No surprise sick husbands this month, so we're actually actively trying. I'm so excited, but kind of terrified. After the first fertile BD, I just sat there, like... Holy crap! I can't take this back! I hope I'm not the only one kind of freaking out here. This goes against decades of training! :yipee::help::headspin::wohoo::huh: <--- that's my mood right now


----------



## MellyH

Hahaha, yes, the first time we had sex after the implanon was out it was so weird!!! I kept falling out of the turned-on headspace and being stunned by the whole 'we might be making a baby RIGHT NOW' idea.


----------



## RandaPanda

MrsKChicago said:


> How are all the February ladies?
> 
> No surprise sick husbands this month, so we're actually actively trying. I'm so excited, but kind of terrified. After the first fertile BD, I just sat there, like... Holy crap! I can't take this back! I hope I'm not the only one kind of freaking out here. This goes against decades of training! :yipee::help::headspin::wohoo::huh: <--- that's my mood right now

Haha, yep...that's pretty much how I feel too! You're definitely not the only one! For me, it's even more weird than I expected, because I thought DH would be the nervous one, but he's all for it, and is calming my nerves when they pop up!

I'm really getting excited now because I think we'll try to follow SMEP this month, which means starting to really BD a lot on CD8, and that's TODAY!!!

I did come down with a nasty cold on our way home from Thailand though, so it's kind of making it hard to get into the mood for so much BDing. I hope it goes away soon! I've been working hard to go into TTC at my optimum health and with proper eating habits, so it feels a little disconcerting to be entering this phase feeling so run down.


----------



## MellyH

Yay SMEP! I didn't realise it started so early.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hey ladies! Just wondering how everything is coming along for everyone six months in. I see you've got a set of twins coming, Melly! How exciting!


----------



## mandaa1220

MrsKChicago said:


> Hey ladies! Just wondering how everything is coming along for everyone six months in. I see you've got a set of twins coming, Melly! How exciting!

I'm expecting and due in November! Currently 27 weeks.

Got pregnant the first month of NTNP in February.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Wow, first try! We took a couple months off for various reasons, so it took us three cycles of actually trying, despite there being 5 months between February and June.

I see you're having a little boy. Congrats!


----------



## mandaa1220

Thanks so much! I definitely didn't expect it to happen that quickly. I always assumed I'd have trouble ttc. Silly me.


----------



## MellyH

Yeah we tried all five cycles and fell on the fifth. It felt like a long time at the time but of course looking back, I can't believe I was already whinging and second-guessing and wondering why it was taking so long. :lol:


----------



## RandaPanda

Woohoo to twins, Melly!!! That's so exciting!

I'm a couple weeks behind you, Mandaa, and am also expecting a little boy :blue:

Congrats on your pregnancies, ladies :) Hope everyone is feeling well (don't even get me started on my first tri MS or my crazy heartburn at the moment!)

:flower:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've had a pretty easy first trimester so far. I have some pelvic pain (that's very amusingly presenting itself as ass pain), and I'm just now starting to get a little nausea, which is kind of weird... But it could be so much worse.


----------

